# How do I change the IP of an HP LaserJet 4100DTN?



## BBCMember (Jun 4, 2007)

I want to install this HP LaserJet 4100DTN so it can be printed by any computer on the network. It's IP, however, is in a different range than that of the other computers.

Computers: 192.168.1.X
Printer: 192.168.0.X

So, when I try to install it as a network printer, it can not be seen. It mentions JetDirect Web app, but when I click on it, the link is broken.

How can I change the IP of this printer?

Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Have you read this.
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...Id=18972&prodSeriesId=83436&objectID=bpj02738

You either reset the IP address thru the console of the printer or change your IP address to be on the same subnet as the printer and remote in with telnet or the Web utility.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Usually you just put the IP in a web browser and you can configure it. However, since it is on a different subnet I don't think that is going to work. On the physical printer itself you should be able to navigate through the menus at either set it to DHCP or assign an IP. It might be easier just to set to DHCP and use the IP in the web browser to assign it a static IP. Some of those HP menus on the printers themselves can be quit obnoxious to use.


----------



## BBCMember (Jun 4, 2007)

I agree.

I found a JetDirect menu, and here are the results (I agree with you, srhoades, the menus are quite obnoxious):

Thanks. I found the JetDirect menu, but it's a bit weird. When I select it and select the next item for that menu, it says "CFG Network = NO". When I hit the next item button, it goes back to the main JetDirect menu. And when I select "Yes", it then gives the following as I scroll through it: 

FPX/SFX=ON 
DLC/LLC=ON 
TCP/IP=ON 
ETALK=ON 
CFG IPX/SPX=NO 
CFG TCP/IP=NO 
CFG ETALK=NO 

After I finish going through these items, then it goes back to the main JetDirect menu, and when I go back in to see if the settings have been changed, they have not been. 

And when I go back in and change the CFG TCP/IP to YES, I get even more items to choose from: 

BOOTP=NO 
IP BYTE 1=192 
IP BYTE 2=168 
IP BYTE 3=0 

And it goes on.. 

Then LG BYTE items, then GW BYTE items, etc. 

The EIO2 JetDirect Menu is the only menu that seems closely related to changing the IP. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://bizsupport.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/bpl10335/bpl10335.pdf

Yes, you need to configure each byte for all the TCP/IP configuration. You just need to get use to the console menu. Your other option is to use the Web utility. There is a link to it from the first link I posted above. And the link worked for me.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

From the Manual.

```
[b]To print a control panel menu map[/b]
To see the current settings for the menus and items available in the
control panel, print a control panel menu map. You might want to store
the menu map near the printer for reference.
1 Press MENU repeatedly until INFORMATION MENU appears.
2 Press ITEM repeatedly until PRINT MENU MAP appears.
3 Press SELECT to print the menu map.
Note Certain menu options appear only when the associated accessory is
installed. For example, the EIO menu appears only if you have an EIO
card installed.
[b]To change a control panel setting[/b]
1 Press MENU repeatedly until the desired menu appears.
2 Press ITEM repeatedly until the desired item appears.
3 Press -VALUE+ repeatedly until the desired setting appears.
4 Press SELECT to save the selection. An asterisk (*) appears next
to the selection in the display, indicating that it is now the default.
5 Press GO to exit the menu.
```


----------



## BBCMember (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks. Found the answer:

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...us&objectID=bpj02326&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN#A5


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

